# using hydrophonic ferts safe for aquarium use



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you guys has had any experience using hydrophonic fertz for your planted tanks...

I just wanted to share this curious find to solicit some advice if these could be a good substitute for LFS fertz. as buying in bulk is way cheaper.

Jons Plant Factory - Dry Bulk Fertilizer | Jons Plant Factory

Thanks


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey I think alot of us use hydrophonic ferts in our tanks. I know I for one did. 
If you have a look over this thread you will see one way to use them and what ones to use.
In my opinion way easier to use and way cheaper.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/
You can also get the dry ferts through (Mykiss) Pat I think. He should have Aquafloras line.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't done much updates becuz of school for the last half year. but here's mine!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/start-ei-dosing-pictures-1081/

Should give you a rough idea with pictures!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

eternity,

i saw the link you shared... cool tank...  and thanks for the link on the supplies for the macros... i might go check it out... btw, did you dissolve the macros in water before adding to the tank or you just directly added it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The only reason to add ferts to distilled\ro water is so you don't have to continually break out the small measures spoons. It's all the same otherwise.

Personally I just add it dry directly to the tank. The circulation will mix it up enough if you have a power head\filter.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> eternity,
> 
> i saw the link you shared... cool tank...  and thanks for the link on the supplies for the macros... i might go check it out... btw, did you dissolve the macros in water before adding to the tank or you just directly added it?


I add directly to tank!
Don't go to Solar Hydroponics, they're closed down now, I forgot to mention. If anything, go find Patrick at Canadian Aquatics, he's a fabulous guy to deal with! I even got pressurized CO2 from him... well... basically most of my stuff! Best guy to deal with as he's got good lights that he sells, fertz, co2, everything you need at a one stop shop!

I pick up my 65w CFL 6500k from Pat~
Pressurized CO2 with everything and tubing and dissolver, and he can hook u up an awesome deal.
And ask him about lighting, he's got tonza that stuff!

And glad you enjoyed it =) I seriously need to update that link!
I just started getting back into it since school's over for awhile, but if u need some sunset hygros... they're seirously growing like crazy in my tank! =)


----------

